# Upping the exercise - and OT sports bra



## NorthStar

So this month I think due to timing issues we're taking a break from TTC, my egg is unfortunately due to arrive before OH gets home from work.

I'm really getting into the exercise instead and doing some intense cardio, figure this will really help get me fighting fit for next cycles TTC sexathon LOL.

Have to admit that since I don't have my dogs anymore my exercise had dwindled right down from 5kms a day to maybe 20 mins a few days a week - that's not enough to maintain fitness not only for TTC but for general health.

I know quite a few of you ladies on here are rather well endowed, in fact your cup over floweth and I have found the best sports bra ever for those with big boobs (mine are a 32F/FF so I know what I'm talking about here), so for anyone struggling with the bounce factor here it is
https://www.shockabsorber.co.uk/home/products/sportsbras/index.htm


----------



## Desperado167

Am loving this thread ns,I def need a good support bra 40gg,here ,and was just thinking yesterday I deffo need one lol,nearly knocked myself out running up the hill ,let's get fit and fertile together ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I like your plan Despie, yeah you and I are both STACKED!!! 

This bra is fab it straps the girls firmly into place - I got another 2 of them on ebay this morning for £10 each so I'm happy with that (bought the first one in a proper bra shop for £28).


----------



## TessieTwo

Thanks for this Northstar - compared to you and Despie (a plentiful pair!) I am only minorly stacked at 38D, but my bad boys still bounce about like a pair of deliquent jellies. I will have NO excuse not to exercise now and can move my arms about rather than holding my chest to prevent bounceage. :)


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Thanks for this Northstar - compared to you and Despie (a plentiful pair!) I am only minorly stacked at 38D, but my bad boys still bounce about like a pair of deliquent jellies. I will have NO excuse not to exercise now and can move my arms about rather than holding my chest to prevent bounceage. :)

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I like your plan Despie, yeah you and I are both STACKED!!!
> 
> This bra is fab it straps the girls firmly into place - I got another 2 of them on ebay this morning for £10 each so I'm happy with that (bought the first one in a proper bra shop for £28).

Ten pound is brilliant ,I have never got A bra for less that 30 ,wud love to have small(.)(.) lol,xxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

LOL Tessie Two a decent sports bra is a must! 

I almost died this week in Body Combat when it was a male instructor, and mine were bounding around like a pair of over excited puppies:blush:

Went to a bra shop the next day and said measure me up and give me the most heavy duty sports bra you've got please:thumbup:

Increasing my fitness will give me an edge next cycle on that elusive day 4 BD, last month we really couldn't be bothered by day 4 LOL.


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I like your plan Despie, yeah you and I are both STACKED!!!
> 
> This bra is fab it straps the girls firmly into place - I got another 2 of them on ebay this morning for £10 each so I'm happy with that (bought the first one in a proper bra shop for £28).
> 
> Ten pound is brilliant ,I have never got A bra for less that 30 ,wud love to have small(.)(.) lol,xxxxxClick to expand...

Tell me about it Despie, very rarely do I get a bra for less than £30 - and quite often the choice is very limited, I like Bravissimo the best but it costs a fortune! You want me to post the link from ebay with the bargain sports bra? Or go and get measured up first?


----------



## Desperado167

That wud be great ns ,yes please ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> on that elusive day 4 BD, last month we really couldn't be bothered by day 4 LOL.


Oh I know that feeling, we somehow managed to do it 5 days in a row last time, by the 3rd day I was just literally laying there saying "Go on then, if you MUST..." and considering what we would be having for dinner during it! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Northstar, my tits are small, so I can't comment on that, but are you leaving me for this cycle? :cry:


----------



## NorthStar

TessieTwo said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> on that elusive day 4 BD, last month we really couldn't be bothered by day 4 LOL.
> 
> 
> Oh I know that feeling, we somehow managed to do it 5 days in a row last time, by the 3rd day I was just literally laying there saying "Go on then, if you MUST..." and considering what we would be having for dinner during it! :haha:Click to expand...

5 days is impressive! TTC definitely plays havoc with our sex lives, it is way less spontaneous.

I think having a fitter body will be beneficial in 2 ways - better general health of course, and during that critical 4 days period hopefully can get the job done QUICKER so I can get my beauty sleep bwah hah hah hah :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Northstar, my tits are small, so I can't comment on that, but are you leaving me for this cycle? :cry:

No way, I'll still be around, I just don't think I'll be TTC, not with my OH at any rate :haha: 

My choices this cycle are to keep taking the EPO to delay O til he gets home, then probably have that shortened luteal phase side effect of the EPO so nothing would likely stick, or just let my body do it's thing and O when nature intended before OH gets home, and have a TTC free month, IDK Dachie....


----------



## NorthStar

Despie, here you gohttps://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHOCK-ABSORBER-SPORTS-BRA-D-MAX-B109-WHITE-LEVEL-4-/390331521685?pt=UK_Women_s_Lingerie&var=&hash=item99acf7e033


----------



## queenieplum

Hi ladies, I was going to post this as a separate thread but its kind of similar - I have reduced my exercise while TTC - has anyone else heard that too much exercise affects fertility, hence my reduction? I am thinking thats more probably aimed at athletes and not me who does the occasional zumba ha ha. Has anyone any advice on this?
Thanks xx


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> on that elusive day 4 BD, last month we really couldn't be bothered by day 4 LOL.
> 
> 
> Oh I know that feeling, we somehow managed to do it 5 days in a row last time, by the 3rd day I was just literally laying there saying "Go on then, if you MUST..." and considering what we would be having for dinner during it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 5 days is impressive! TTC definitely plays havoc with our sex lives, it is way less spontaneous.
> 
> I think having a fitter body will be beneficial in 2 ways - better general health of course, and during that critical 4 days period hopefully can get the job done QUICKER so I can get my beauty sleep bwah hah hah hah :haha:Click to expand...


Ahh! An exceedingly cunning plan! Quicker is definitely the way forward, balls to that 'romance' stuff, just horse it in! :haha:



*disclaimer "horse it in" is a charming term I picked up living in scotland, it doesn't actually involve a horse, well not usually! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Northstar, my tits are small, so I can't comment on that, but are you leaving me for this cycle? :cry:
> 
> No way, I'll still be around, I just don't think I'll be TTC, not with my OH at any rate :haha:
> 
> My choices this cycle are to keep taking the EPO to delay O til he gets home, then probably have that shortened luteal phase side effect of the EPO so nothing would likely stick, or just let my body do it's thing and O when nature intended before OH gets home, and have a TTC free month, IDK Dachie....Click to expand...

My honest opinion, you have nothing to lose to try the EPO experiment this cycle; you know your odds and worst case scenario, you get great skin out of it.


----------



## NorthStar

Dachie, ok I'm with you this cycle then, marginal chance I guess is better than no chance and for sure I have awesome skin again, plus I don't want my OH getting used to enjoyable spontaneous sex this month LOL.

Queenie I'm sure the advice about cutting down the exercise is aimed at athletes, I've been advised that fit is good ie they don't call it "labour" for nothing, so sadly no excuses to spend the next year or so on the couch eating Ben & Jerry's straight from tub and watching The Biggest Loser LOL.

TessieTwo "horse it in" love it, that's one I haven't heard in a few years.


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> on that elusive day 4 BD, last month we really couldn't be bothered by day 4 LOL.
> 
> 
> Oh I know that feeling, we somehow managed to do it 5 days in a row last time, by the 3rd day I was just literally laying there saying "Go on then, if you MUST..." and considering what we would be having for dinner during it! :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds so familiar,:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Northstar, maybe a month of spontaneous sex is just what your OH needs, lol. Take your EPO and do your thing...he doesn't need to know anymore than that, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Northstar, maybe a month of spontaneous sex is just what your OH needs, lol. Take your EPO and do your thing...he doesn't need to know anymore than that, lol.

:haha:but his idea of spontaneous sex usually occurs about 3 am:dohh:godamn his nightwalking ways...

I like your thinking though Dachie, ok I'm not going to make a BIG THING of it this month, I'm concentrating on my fitness, and now my breasts are restrained within an inch of their lives I say bring it on!

Tessie I've never tried zumba, I'm not very coordinated so I tend to prefer stuff like body combat.


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Northstar, maybe a month of spontaneous sex is just what your OH needs, lol. Take your EPO and do your thing...he doesn't need to know anymore than that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Tessie I've never tried zumba, I'm not very coordinated so I tend to prefer stuff like body combat.Click to expand...


Ooh me neither, think it might have been someone else who mentioned it on the thread? I am as coordinated as a new born foal with the grace and elegance of a sailor in drag....


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Northstar, maybe a month of spontaneous sex is just what your OH needs, lol. Take your EPO and do your thing...he doesn't need to know anymore than that, lol.
> 
> :haha:but his idea of spontaneous sex usually occurs about 3 am:dohh:godamn his nightwalking ways...
> 
> I like your thinking though Dachie, ok I'm not going to make a BIG THING of it this month, I'm concentrating on my fitness, and now my breasts are restrained within an inch of their lives I say bring it on!
> 
> Tessie I've never tried zumba, I'm not very coordinated so I tend to prefer stuff like body combat.Click to expand...

Well, 3am sex is better than no sex; you might be tired, but you'll be smiling, lol. If you give this guy one cycle of thinking that he's running the show a little, he might be more apt to time it for you on the next one. As much as it sucks, I think our men deserve some normalcy too every once and awhile.


----------



## Desperado167

Ns got my bra and in my size for 9.99 ,so happy,thanks,xxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Despie that's our boobs sorted now we can go out there and jump around/run!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie that's our boobs sorted now we can go out there and jump around/run!

I have been wearing two bras since my mc as my boobs have been so sore ,so hope it does the job.just back from my walk and feel great trying to do 90 mins a day,also started my royal jelly,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Despie that's our boobs sorted now we can go out there and jump around/run!
> 
> I have been wearing two bras since my mc as my boobs have been so sore ,so hope it does the job.just back from my walk and feel great trying to do 90 mins a day,also started my royal jelly,xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Well done you, how are you doing with introducing the red meat? I had pork last night but I'm not sure if that's red meat or white meat to be honest? :shrug: so a cheeseburger will be eaten at some stage this weekend to up the protein a bit.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Despie that's our boobs sorted now we can go out there and jump around/run!
> 
> I have been wearing two bras since my mc as my boobs have been so sore ,so hope it does the job.just back from my walk and feel great trying to do 90 mins a day,also started my royal jelly,xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well done you, how are you doing with introducing the red meat? I had pork last night but I'm not sure if that's red meat or white meat to be honest? :shrug: so a cheeseburger will be eaten at some stage this weekend to up the protein a bit.Click to expand...

Pork is white meat. I think I am going to look at SW online and try to follow it; WW and I were not friends, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Aaaah, I suspected it might be white..

WW? what's that?


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Aaaah, I suspected it might be white..
> 
> WW? what's that?

Weight Watchers, lol. Sorry. It's a points system and they didn't give me enough to even graze in my front yard, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Aaaah right, yeah we have Weight Watchers in the UK as well, I tried it once it wasn't so bad for me, but for my friend that I went with she was really short and her allowance was so low, but I like my food too much and soon fell of the wagon.

Not dieting, I'm at an okay weight, just eating more protein and doing more exercise.

Being hungry makes me pretty unpleasant to be around LOL.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Aaaah right, yeah we have Weight Watchers in the UK as well, I tried it once it wasn't so bad for me, but for my friend that I went with she was really short and her allowance was so low, but I like my food too much and soon fell of the wagon.
> 
> Not dieting, I'm at an okay weight, just eating more protein and doing more exercise.
> 
> Being hungry makes me pretty unpleasant to be around LOL.

I am 5'1" and really only wanted to lose 10lbs...I think they figured they wouldn't earn any money off of me, lol. SW seems a little more flexible.


----------



## Jodes2011

my boobs are 34dd are they big enough to join this thread? :haha::haha::haha: and talking about boobs mine are killing me today, any ideas why ladies? :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I went to support my friend, and only had a bit to lose myself 14lb maybe, so instead I just gave up crisps, chips, biscuits, chocolate and alcohol for a couple of months, and the weight came off. 

Weight Watchers are owned by Heinz ie purveyors of processed food, so I can't help but see the irony in that...


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, if I would get off of my ass, I could eat what I wanted, lol


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> my boobs are 34dd are they big enough to join this thread? :haha::haha::haha: and talking about boobs mine are killing me today, any ideas why ladies? :hugs:

This thread is open to all sizes of boobs Jodes, I just got excited finding a bra for £10 in my size so had to share my joy with Despie :happydance::thumbup:

My boobs are a bit achey between O and AF, IDK why, and I've never actually noticed this until I started charting, probably hormone related turns out every symptom we as women ever experience is!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, are we on the boderline of SSing here? Lol


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS, if I would get off of my ass, I could eat what I wanted, lol

Ha ha, must admit my ass would rather be on the couch watching reality telly than hauling itself off to the gym to be yelled at by someone swathed in lycra and spraytanned orange, but the end justifies the means.:winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Ummm, are we on the boderline of SSing here? Lol

No no a hundred times no!:dohh:

FF was doing that for me every month whilst I had the VIP package!

Sore boobs are a symptom of both AF AND PG.


----------



## dachsundmom

Just checking, lol. I was going to get the girls and the bat! Lol


----------



## TessieTwo

Jodes2011 said:


> and talking about boobs mine are killing me today, any ideas why ladies? :hugs:


Sounds like you might be needing one of these industrial strength sports bras we've been discussing!


----------



## Jodes2011

yeah i don't want to SS but it's very unsual for me having sore boobies i'm thinking the soy


----------



## Jodes2011

TessieTwo said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> and talking about boobs mine are killing me today, any ideas why ladies? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sounds like you might be needing one of these industrial strength sports bras we've been discussing!Click to expand...

i'm in the process of looking at them as i write :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> yeah i don't want to SS but it's very unsual for me having sore boobies i'm thinking the soy

I was half kidding...I am not a SSer, lol. I didn't realize you were on soy...total possibility.


----------



## NorthStar

Have you stopped taking the EPO, after you Ov'd?

Industrial strength sports bras all round ladies, it's not just a bra it's a feat of ENGINEERING


----------



## Jodes2011

not the boobs the website haha - whats the matter with me today? i'm really dim i really wonder about myself sometimes


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Have you stopped taking the EPO, after you Ov'd?
> 
> Industrial strength sports bras all round ladies, it's not just a bra it's a feat of ENGINEERING

yes my last one was monday :hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> Industrial strength sports bras all round ladies, it's not just a bra it's a feat of ENGINEERING


Fabric scaffolding for the bigger bust!


----------



## Viking15

You ladies are a riot! I love reading your posts. 
My (.)(.) are 38dd and they are so floppy I call them my 38 longs. Adequate sports bras are so hard to find. Even everyday bras are super expensive. I try to get good ones so I look a little better when dressed. I just got two sports bras on super sale by Mysterie. Really good at containment but shape leaves a lot to be desired. At least they don't produce uniboob!!!


----------



## TessieTwo

Viking15 said:
 

> At least they don't produce uniboob!!!


Not the dreaded uniboob! Almost as bad as a unibrow! :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jodes2011 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> and talking about boobs mine are killing me today, any ideas why ladies? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sounds like you might be needing one of these industrial strength sports bras we've been discussing!Click to expand...
> 
> i'm in the process of looking at them as i write :winkwink:Click to expand...


We could wear them when we're getting chased round the pool in Vegas by the old men, it'd look like a Benny Hill clip!


----------



## NorthStar

TessieTwo said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> and talking about boobs mine are killing me today, any ideas why ladies? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sounds like you might be needing one of these industrial strength sports bras we've been discussing!Click to expand...
> 
> i'm in the process of looking at them as i write :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could wear them when we're getting chased round the pool in Vegas by the old men, it'd look like a Benny Hill clip!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Love it, and our bangers would be safe from any unsightly jiggle


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just have to say, a popular Canadian yoga/exercise franchise has a bra called the "Ta-Ta Tamer" :rofl: It's amazing! I'm 30DD and during pregnancy and nursing, was 30GG.


----------



## dachsundmom

Do any of you UK ladies want to please tell me if the Gold membership at SW is worth the money? With the conversion, it gets very expensive.


----------



## NorthStar

I think Macwooly is going to SW, she'll be back after the weekend Dachie, you could ask her?

I'm just back from the gym, I feel pretty good, might crack open a beer since it's Friday - I never said my body was a temple LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm having a gin and tonic tonight. No one is going to stop me :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug_CJ said:


> I'm having a gin and tonic tonight. No one is going to stop me :haha:

I'm having a frosty cold Tuborg and Vietnamese food, as soon as I get this Ta Ta Tamer off.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> I'm having a gin and tonic tonight. No one is going to stop me :haha:

I like olives in mine, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

NorthStar said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a gin and tonic tonight. No one is going to stop me :haha:
> 
> I'm having a frosty cold Tuborg and Vietnamese food, as soon as I get this Ta Ta Tamer off.:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Even DH calls the beast by it's name, it's pretty funny :haha: Is your Ta Ta Tamer Tough To Take-off?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a gin and tonic tonight. No one is going to stop me :haha:
> 
> I like olives in mine, lolClick to expand...

Well now that's an idea, a dirty gin and tonic :happydance: DH will be grossed out :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> I think Macwooly is going to SW, she'll be back after the weekend Dachie, you could ask her?
> 
> I'm just back from the gym, I feel pretty good, might crack open a beer since it's Friday - I never said my body was a temple LOL

Yes she is! I just looked at it and I will have to do the US version, bc I am not eating fish for breakfast nor will I eat baked potatoes with beans on top! Lol


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I think Macwooly is going to SW, she'll be back after the weekend Dachie, you could ask her?
> 
> I'm just back from the gym, I feel pretty good, might crack open a beer since it's Friday - I never said my body was a temple LOL
> 
> Yes she is! I just looked at it and I will have to do the US version, bc I am not eating fish for breakfast nor will I eat baked potatoes with beans on top! LolClick to expand...

Fish for brekkie?:sick: Baked potato with beans on it? :wacko::help:

How about you just stay out of Mickey D's for a couple of months:haha: and eat a few extra bananas? LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug_CJ said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a gin and tonic tonight. No one is going to stop me :haha:
> 
> I'm having a frosty cold Tuborg and Vietnamese food, as soon as I get this Ta Ta Tamer off.:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Even DH calls the beast by it's name, it's pretty funny :haha: Is your Ta Ta Tamer Tough To Take-off?Click to expand...

Yeah I just about wrenched my arm out of it's socket last night trying to escape the fecker :haha: OH is working away this week so I have to unhook myself!


----------



## Desperado167

Ok wot is a ta ta tamer!?xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I think Macwooly is going to SW, she'll be back after the weekend Dachie, you could ask her?
> 
> I'm just back from the gym, I feel pretty good, might crack open a beer since it's Friday - I never said my body was a temple LOL
> 
> Yes she is! I just looked at it and I will have to do the US version, bc I am not eating fish for breakfast nor will I eat baked potatoes with beans on top! LolClick to expand...
> 
> Fish for brekkie?:sick: Baked potato with beans on it? :wacko::help:
> 
> How about you just stay out of Mickey D's for a couple of months:haha: and eat a few extra bananas? LOLClick to expand...

I ate my WW frozen meal for lunch and have not gone to the store for a bag of crisps, yet....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

BTW good for you for exercising!!! 
Here are my pics 11 weeks post-partum and yesterday. Hope I don't scare anyone with these...
 



Attached Files:







11weeksafterbaby.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_3877.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> BTW good for you for exercising!!!
> Here are my pics 11 weeks post-partum and yesterday. Hope I don't scare anyone with these...

Those are fantastic before and afters! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Desperado167 said:


> Ok wot is a ta ta tamer!?xxx

The best exercise bra ever!
https://shop.lululemon.com/products...-31503?cc=3537&skuId=3408216&catId=women-bras

I'm actually wearing it in my second photo :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Junebug,u look amazing ,well done ,how on earth did u manage that so quickly?xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Desperado167 said:


> Junebug,u look amazing ,well done ,how on earth did u manage that so quickly?xxxx

:blush: I thought it was slow, I'm still not back to pre-preg weight and she'll be 14 months in a couple of weeks... Don't they say 9 months on, 9 months off? I gained a lot. The 11 week post-partum pic was at 125 lbs but I hit 146 at my highest (dropped 21 lbs in the first 11 weeks).


----------



## Desperado167

Junebug_CJ said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Junebug,u look amazing ,well done ,how on earth did u manage that so quickly?xxxx
> 
> :blush: I thought it was slow, I'm still not back to pre-preg weight and she'll be 14 months in a couple of weeks... Don't they say 9 months on, 9 months off? I gained a lot. The 11 week post-partum pic was at 125 lbs but I hit 146 at my highest (dropped 21 lbs in the first 11 weeks).Click to expand...

I def want your tum,u look great ,I gained a stone with each preg and am now carrying 4 stone extra ,not a good look ,:haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug_CJ said:


> BTW good for you for exercising!!!
> Here are my pics 11 weeks post-partum and yesterday. Hope I don't scare anyone with these...

Well done Junebug, that's great progress.

And thanks, I feel good about this, am mainly doing this for me and any positive effect on TTC process is a bonus :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I have a very do-able exercise program if you're interested! It's 20-40 minutes per session with 2 rest days per week. PM me if you want the details, I never believed that I would see my pre-preg body again when I left the hospital with my baby!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

NorthStar said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> BTW good for you for exercising!!!
> Here are my pics 11 weeks post-partum and yesterday. Hope I don't scare anyone with these...
> 
> Well done Junebug, that's great progress.
> 
> And thanks, I feel good about this, am mainly doing this for me and any positive effect on TTC process is a bonus :thumbup:Click to expand...

Exercise is a natural anti-depressant. Yes, you'll feel 100x better!


----------



## NorthStar

I'm definitely feeling the endorphins, it's good to be back doing something. 

I used to do 5kms a day with my dogs and I missed that.

Also I think obsessing over exercise will take my mind off obsessing over TTC!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It has helped me some with that, I agree :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Been walking seven miles a day since I found out my baby had passed away and it's been the best thing ever,I feel so much better,:hugs::hugs::hugs:And I can obsess on this now Instead,xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good for you Despie!!! :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> BTW good for you for exercising!!!
> Here are my pics 11 weeks post-partum and yesterday. Hope I don't scare anyone with these...

Hot mama! You look great! :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug...You look fantastic!....I am so lazy...I would have waited until after baby #2 to bother....

I do the bare minimum.... 20-30 minutes on the treadmill every day....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

That's pretty darn good Indigo! My program is some cardio, a lot of core, and some toning. It's based on DVDs so easy to do at home, with a fixed schedule so easy to stick to!


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> BTW good for you for exercising!!!
> Here are my pics 11 weeks post-partum and yesterday. Hope I don't scare anyone with these...

wow you look amazing now i fancy you :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Junebug,u look amazing ,well done ,how on earth did u manage that so quickly?xxxx
> 
> :blush: I thought it was slow, I'm still not back to pre-preg weight and she'll be 14 months in a couple of weeks... Don't they say 9 months on, 9 months off? I gained a lot. The 11 week post-partum pic was at 125 lbs but I hit 146 at my highest (dropped 21 lbs in the first 11 weeks).Click to expand...
> 
> I def want your tum,u look great ,I gained a stone with each preg and am now carrying 4 stone extra ,not a good look ,:haha::haha:Click to expand...

i bet you look gorgeous despie :hugs::hugs: i was always a slim size 8 i think in the states thats a size 6 and i bounced back into shape everytime i had my children up until i had ted and it's so difficult to shake off now. I never get the time to do any exercise with the children being so young and when my DH comes in i'm knackered. I do however run around after them all and that can be quite tiring. Any tips would be much appreicated xx


----------



## NorthStar

I do like the sound of your 20 minutes a day programme Junebug, sometimes I travel with work and can't get to the gym to do a class.

Am doing some gardening and painting today that will have to be my exercise for the day, hmm maybe a little shopping later...


----------



## Desperado167

Awwwwww jodes u are always such a sweetie,I do feel much better now with doing the walking but I really need to shift at least half a stone before I go to the hospital in 5 weeks,,u look fantastic in your photo,Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I do like the sound of your 20 minutes a day programme Junebug, sometimes I travel with work and can't get to the gym to do a class.
> 
> Am doing some gardening and painting today that will have to be my exercise for the day, hmm maybe a little shopping later...

Sounds good ns,I am heading to the folk and transport museum after I bath the kids and make a picnic up,it's a lovely day ,xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I do like the sound of your 20 minutes a day programme Junebug, sometimes I travel with work and can't get to the gym to do a class.
> 
> Am doing some gardening and painting today that will have to be my exercise for the day, hmm maybe a little shopping later...

Sounds good ns,I am heading to the folk and transport museum after I bath the kids and make a picnic up,it's a lovely day ,that will be about a three hour walk,don't know if I will have the energy wen I cum back to do much more,Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxthe shopping def sounds good,xxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Despie! My bras are here already, only ordered them yesterday how quick was THAT!

Ladies, consider my tatas well and truly tamed.


----------



## Desperado167

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I do like the sound of your 20 minutes a day programme Junebug, sometimes I travel with work and can't get to the gym to do a class.
> 
> Am doing some gardening and painting today that will have to be my exercise for the day, hmm maybe a little shopping later...
> 
> Sounds good ns,I am heading to the folk and transport museum after I bath the kids and make a picnic up,it's a lovely day ,xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...




NorthStar said:


> Despie! My bras are here already, only ordered them yesterday how quick was THAT!
> 
> Ladies, consider my tatas well and truly tamed.

Yeah ,happy days,can't wait till mine comes ,xxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Awwwwww jodes u are always such a sweetie,I do feel much better now with doing the walking but I really need to shift at least half a stone before I go to the hospital in 5 weeks,,u look fantastic in your photo,Xxxxxxxxxxxx

Awww thanks so much!!! With the kids, BDing and the walking you will shed that half a stone :winkwink: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Northstar thanks for starting the thread :thumbup:

Ladies thanks for the laugh and Tessie the images of you as a new born foal crossed with a sailor in drag made me spit my drink on the laptop :rofl:

NS thanks for the link to the bra as I've been needing one so just brought one then I can strap my concussion devices down when I do my Wii Fit and Zumba on Wii :)

Also pork is a red meat but high in Vitamin B1 :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well the Ta-Ta Tamer held up today, ran my first official 5km race ever!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just have to say, a popular Canadian yoga/exercise franchise has a bra called the "Ta-Ta Tamer" :rofl: It's amazing! I'm 30DD and during pregnancy and nursing, was 30GG.

Got to love the canadians and their sense of humour :) I want a Ta Ta Tamer :)


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Do any of you UK ladies want to please tell me if the Gold membership at SW is worth the money? With the conversion, it gets very expensive.

DM I'll PM you but don't pay lots :)


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug well done on the 5km race :thumbup:

I am feeling truly lazy reading about all you ladies and your exercise I need to get off my butt; stop watching the biggest loser just so I feel thin and do more exercise :)


----------



## NorthStar

No worries Macwooly, am quite tickled at the thought of all of us out there exercising in our structurally engineered bras!

I did a class this morning, and this afternoon I've been painting urgh that has to count for some kind of exercise I'm sure.


----------



## Macwooly

Well if housework can be classed as exercise then decorating can :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Well done on your race Junebug.

And Macwooly, one of my favourite activities is lying on the couch with a bag of maltesers watching the Biggest Loser, Heavy, or my personal favourite "Supersize Vs Superskinny" :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Junebug,well done that's great,:happydance::happydance:Wooly and ns great news about the bra ,hopefully that will be the three of us holding up our huge (.)(.),:haha::haha::haha:P.s my bra hasn't arrived yet ,xxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

I did a kick boxing class this morning Despie and my bangers stayed firmly STRAPPED in throughout LOL.


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies 
I have recently bought a really good sports bra from leia. They tend to be a bit more expensive but well worth it. They sell freya undies!! esp designed for the larger busted (Just like me -34FF) 
Here's a link to the freya site. 

https://www.freyalingerie.com/Active/AW10/underwired_sports_bra.aspx?colour=red


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I did a kick boxing class this morning Despie and my bangers stayed firmly STRAPPED in throughout LOL.

That actually is bloody amazing ,am still wearing two bras since my mc so am hoping this one means I only need to wear the one ,that wud be great,well done on the kickboxing class ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Oh kick boxing - I've always fancied it but never been brave enough to find a class :blush:

SKweek - thanks for the link :thumbup: I love underwear but refuse to buy what I would class as fancy underwear until I hit my target weight now :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Oh kick boxing - I've always fancied it but never been brave enough to find a class :blush:
> 
> SKweek - thanks for the link :thumbup: I love underwear but refuse to buy what I would class as fancy underwear until I hit my target weight now :)

Eff the weight...if you want a fancy bum, you should have one, lol. You could put the pics up here...it would be like an HPT progression pic, but instead it would have Wooly's fancy drawers as they shrink! lol:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Seriously Wooly's fancy knickers currently match Bridget Jone's big knickers :rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Ninnies! :happydance:

Seriously though ladies, why is it that there are only two twpes of matching underwear with any bra D+, there is either the skanky thong or the nanna knickers....:shrug: it's a mystery

Macwooly once you are ready to hit the gym you should definitely try something with a bit of kicking and punching in it, it's wonderfully therapeutic.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Ninnies! :happydance:
> 
> Seriously though ladies, why is it that there are only two twpes of matching underwear with any bra D+, there is either the skanky thong or the nanna knickers....:shrug: it's a mystery
> 
> Macwooly once you are ready to hit the gym you should definitely try something with a bit of kicking and punching in it, it's wonderfully therapeutic.

I wonder that too NS :shrug: But when you have a size 20/22 butt you don't want to put a thong near it :rofl:

Definitely going to look for a kick boxing class when a bit fitter maybe 2 months if no BFP by then :)


----------



## NorthStar

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies
> I have recently bought a really good sports bra from leia. They tend to be a bit more expensive but well worth it. They sell freya undies!! esp designed for the larger busted (Just like me -34FF)
> Here's a link to the freya site.
> 
> https://www.freyalingerie.com/Active/AW10/underwired_sports_bra.aspx?colour=red

I like that it's red, nice colour - I got 3 of the other one now in black and white.

I wear a lot of Fantasie stuff (when not in the gym).


----------



## dachsundmom

NS- do you have a Victoria's Secret there or have you looked at them online...everything matches, lol. 

Wooly- maybe you can make your own thongs? Lol


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS- do you have a Victoria's Secret there or have you looked at them online...everything matches, lol.
> 
> Wooly- maybe you can make your own thongs? Lol

Excellent idea, Macwooly turn your creative skills towards making some medium sized knickers.

Dmom I will google Victoria's Secret and report back presently....


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> NS- do you have a Victoria's Secret there or have you looked at them online...everything matches, lol.
> 
> Wooly- maybe you can make your own thongs? Lol

What with fishing line? :rofl: 

Afraid I like to have my butt covered as walking alone trying to find a thong to tug it back out of my butt which has eaten it will not get DH in the mood for :sex: :rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Yes we get it, but it's £17 for one pair of pants!!!
https://www.victoriassecret.uk.com/victoria-s-secret-cotton-pants-2216


----------



## NorthStar

PMSL 

Take heart Macwooly, my size 12 arse also eats thongs...

(that's a US 10 Dachie)


----------



## Macwooly

Nice pants but I can get 6 for £5 from Tesco :) 

Having said that I do think expensive underwear can feel better to wear :)

The nicest bra I ever had and wore till it gave up was my Rigby and Peller bra that cost £150 :) I brought it as a reward when I lost 90lb a number of years back :)


----------



## NorthStar

I just checked out that website, they have nice stuff but it costs a bomb!
I won't complain about £30 in Bravissimo anymore then.

Dmom - I checked out the US Victoria's Secret website, they only go up to a D cup so it's no good for those of us whose cup overfloweth LOL, some nice things on there though.


----------



## Desperado167

I hate thongs too,I prefer Lacey shorts ,dh likes them to be so tight I can't breathe,lol,xxxxxxxx


----------



## skweek35

Macwooly said:


> Nice pants but I can get 6 for £5 from Tesco :)
> 
> Having said that I do think expensive underwear can feel better to wear :)
> 
> The nicest bra I ever had and wore till it gave up was my Rigby and Peller bra that cost £150 :) I brought it as a reward when I lost 90lb a number of years back :)

£150 for a bra - will let DB know and hope he never complains about the cost of my freya numbers!!! 

oh everytime I enter Leia its a case of which one dont I have before deciding which one I want this time round. I am a bit of sucker for a good set of undies - only since meeting DB - he just loves a matching set!!


----------



## Macwooly

Yeah Rigby and Peller are expensive but I thought I deserved a treat :)

DH has said I can have a set from there when I hit my target weight and I've shown him how much they cost :happydance: Definitely helps me keep focused :)

But I do love Bramissimo :)


----------



## Desperado167

Forgot to say I have two underwear drawers,one with plain black White and nude hold me in knickers and plain bras,the other drawer is my bd underwear drawer ,it is filled with basques,stockings push up bras and sexy pants lacy pants in every colour ,that drawer is firmly closed ATM ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> NS- do you have a Victoria's Secret there or have you looked at them online...everything matches, lol.
> 
> Wooly- maybe you can make your own thongs? Lol
> 
> What with fishing line? :rofl:
> 
> Afraid I like to have my butt covered as walking alone trying to find a thong to tug it back out of my butt which has eaten it will not get DH in the mood for :sex: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Maybe use a thicker rope instead? lol


----------



## Macwooly

See ladies just show them the Rigby & Peller site and no DHs or OHs or DBs will complain every again about the amount you spend on undies :D


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> NS- do you have a Victoria's Secret there or have you looked at them online...everything matches, lol.
> 
> Wooly- maybe you can make your own thongs? Lol
> 
> What with fishing line? :rofl:
> 
> Afraid I like to have my butt covered as walking alone trying to find a thong to tug it back out of my butt which has eaten it will not get DH in the mood for :sex: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Maybe use a thicker rope instead? lolClick to expand...

Yeah anchor rope is probably better :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well girls, since I am barely an A cup, I can't relate to this one, lol. I wear a VS cami under all of my clothes; I don't think I have bought a bra in about years, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Skweek35,I am also a sucker for a Good matching set of underwear,so is dh,he is usually a bit of a moan wen I ask him for money but wen it's for underwear he dishes it out,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

oohhh my gosh - will have to visit a stockist soon - need undies for my wedding 
I think I might even get him to pay for them too 
I think for that day I can justify paying that price!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> Forgot to say I have two underwear drawers,one with plain black White and nude hold me in knickers and plain bras,the other drawer is my bd underwear drawer ,it is filled with basques,stockings push up bras and sexy pants lacy pants in every colour ,that drawer is firmly closed ATM ,:hugs::hugs:

An everyday undies drawer and a special BD undies drawer - Despie that's a stroke of genious:thumbup:

I should really buy some sexy undies, I only have one BD set, and I think they are cursed, as I've worn them the two times my OH hurt his back - I think of them as my UNLUCKY undies. 

Come to think of it the matching pants are a thong, they are hella uncomfy, but I couldn't bring myself to match the pretty bra with nanna knickers so it was my only option...


----------



## dachsundmom

skweek35 said:


> oohhh my gosh - will have to visit a stockist soon - need undies for my wedding
> I think I might even get him to pay for them too
> I think for that day I can justify paying that price!!!

I think your fiance will be more impressed if you went commando under that dress, lol. Just imagine the look on his face when he gets under your dress to go after the garter? Lol.

Or, is that just an American thing?


----------



## Macwooly

I brought a basque for my wedding day and within 30 minutes I was in agony so I went commando :) I whispered it to DH as we signed the register and I'm sure his signature doesn't match his normal one :laugh2:


----------



## skweek35

dachsundmom said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> oohhh my gosh - will have to visit a stockist soon - need undies for my wedding
> I think I might even get him to pay for them too
> I think for that day I can justify paying that price!!!
> 
> I think your fiance will be more impressed if you went commando under that dress, lol. Just imagine the look on his face when he gets under your dress to go after the garter? Lol.
> 
> Or, is that just an American thing?Click to expand...

oh hell yes!!!! I can just see people asking why is he blushing and me giggling!! :rofl:
I can see him go :loopy:!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Right that's me ordered a basque, it looks fecking uncomfortable but the end justifies the means


----------



## Macwooly

NS go for it :thumbup: There not all uncomfortable :)


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> NS go for it :thumbup: There not all uncomfortable :)

It won't be on that long hopefully! 

I will get some stockings as well, hopefully I won't be too knackered from going to the gym to do the bd,

They are talking Gillian Micheals on the other thread, now that would motivate me to exercise she is fecking terrifying:grr:


----------



## Macwooly

She's a trainer on US biggest loser and scary :wacko: Not sure I'm ready for a workout that scary yet :)


----------



## dachsundmom

She scares me, lol


----------



## NorthStar

For sure, she shouts at people until they PUKE.

I'm pretty sure a workout with Gillian Michaels could literally be the death of me LOL:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> For sure, she shouts at people until they PUKE.
> 
> I'm pretty sure a workout with Gillian Michaels could literally be the death of me LOL:rofl:

I watched an interview with her and she is interesting; I guess she used to be quite heavy and is afraid of being heavy again, so she has started the adoption process.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Right that's me ordered a basque, it looks fecking uncomfortable but the end justifies the means

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> For sure, she shouts at people until they PUKE.
> 
> I'm pretty sure a workout with Gillian Michaels could literally be the death of me LOL:rofl:
> 
> I watched an interview with her and she is interesting; I guess she used to be quite heavy and is afraid of being heavy again, so she has started the adoption process.Click to expand...

So she is adopting because having a baby would ruin her body?


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> For sure, she shouts at people until they PUKE.
> 
> I'm pretty sure a workout with Gillian Michaels could literally be the death of me LOL:rofl:
> 
> I watched an interview with her and she is interesting; I guess she used to be quite heavy and is afraid of being heavy again, so she has started the adoption process.Click to expand...
> 
> So she is adopting because having a baby would ruin her body?Click to expand...

Yes, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> For sure, she shouts at people until they PUKE.
> 
> I'm pretty sure a workout with Gillian Michaels could literally be the death of me LOL:rofl:
> 
> I watched an interview with her and she is interesting; I guess she used to be quite heavy and is afraid of being heavy again, so she has started the adoption process.Click to expand...
> 
> So she is adopting because having a baby would ruin her body?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, lol.Click to expand...

The rich really are different, hey.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Macwooly said:


> Oh kick boxing - I've always fancied it but never been brave enough to find a class :blush:
> 
> SKweek - thanks for the link :thumbup: I love underwear but refuse to buy what I would class as fancy underwear until I hit my target weight now :)

Wooly! There are some kickboxing segments in the 60 Day Slim-Down! They're GREAT! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

NorthStar said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> NS go for it :thumbup: There not all uncomfortable :)
> 
> It won't be on that long hopefully!
> 
> I will get some stockings as well, hopefully I won't be too knackered from going to the gym to do the bd,
> 
> They are talking Gillian Micheals on the other thread, now that would motivate me to exercise she is fecking terrifying:grr:Click to expand...

Scary but effective! I dropped 10 lbs in 1 month using her "30 Day Shred" DVD for my wedding!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DH is an odd man: he finds me wearing his t-shirts commando-style much sexier than any matching thong/bra set!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> DH is an odd man: he finds me wearing his t-shirts commando-style much sexier than any matching thong/bra set!

Mine too, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug_CJ said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> NS go for it :thumbup: There not all uncomfortable :)
> 
> It won't be on that long hopefully!
> 
> I will get some stockings as well, hopefully I won't be too knackered from going to the gym to do the bd,
> 
> They are talking Gillian Micheals on the other thread, now that would motivate me to exercise she is fecking terrifying:grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Scary but effective! I dropped 10 lbs in 1 month using her "30 Day Shred" DVD for my wedding!Click to expand...

I've got the 30 Day Shred but haven't actually tried it yet, I might wait until after O in case I'm not fit for duty afterwards:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> NS- do you have a Victoria's Secret there or have you looked at them online...everything matches, lol.
> 
> Wooly- maybe you can make your own thongs? Lol
> 
> What with fishing line? :rofl:
> 
> Afraid I like to have my butt covered as walking alone trying to find a thong to tug it back out of my butt which has eaten it will not get DH in the mood for :sex: :rofl:Click to expand...


OMFG....What a picture!!! 
:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Afraid I like to have my butt covered as walking alone trying to find a thong to tug it back out of my butt which has eaten it will not get DH in the mood for :sex: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

I can't even go up steps or down curbs normally :wacko: If there isn't something to hang on to, I have to grab DH :(


----------



## Indigo77

What do you mean? Why not?


----------



## cebethel

I've had 9 knees surgeries on both knees. My knees started dislocating when I was 11, had various surgeries to try & stop the dislocating, but nothing helped. So...........my knee caps were removed.
My knees haven't been the same since. They don't dislocate because there's no knee cap, but the strength isn't there plus they're full of arthritis. Yea, it sucks, but I can still walk, so its not all bad! :thumbup:

Sometimes I have dreams of robo knee's :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> I've had 9 knees surgeries on both knees. My knees started dislocating when I was 11, had various surgeries to try & stop the dislocating, but nothing helped. So...........my knee caps were removed.
> My knees haven't been the same since. They don't dislocate because there's no knee cap, but the strength isn't there plus they're full of arthritis. Yea, it sucks, but I can still walk, so its not all bad! :thumbup:
> 
> Sometimes I have dreams of robo knee's :haha:

That sux....but good that u can walk....Do u have RA?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow Eva, that's a lot!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I've had 9 knees surgeries on both knees. My knees started dislocating when I was 11, had various surgeries to try & stop the dislocating, but nothing helped. So...........my knee caps were removed.
> My knees haven't been the same since. They don't dislocate because there's no knee cap, but the strength isn't there plus they're full of arthritis. Yea, it sucks, but I can still walk, so its not all bad! :thumbup:
> 
> Sometimes I have dreams of robo knee's :haha:
> 
> That sux....but good that u can walk....Do u have RA?Click to expand...

OA from the kagillion times my knees dislocated. My orthopedic surgeon in NZ couldn't really do anymore to help other than a knee replacement, but he said it would need to be re-done in 10 years. NO THANK YOU! :thumbup:

It's something I was born with I guess. Small knee caps, & oddly shaped knees :shrug:


----------



## cebethel

I can still walk Ulta! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I can still walk Ulta! :thumbup: :haha:

DH should teach you to drive, lol


----------



## crystal443

Don't you drive Eva?


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> Don't you drive Eva?

No, I have bad passenger rage :haha:

Took a while when I first came over here to sitting on the wrong side of the car on the wrong side of the road.........used it now tho, thank goodness :thumbup:

Just everyone else drives like douchebags


----------



## Indigo77

DH's uncle had to get knee replacement a year ago and he is STILL kicking himself for not getting it sooner....


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> DH's uncle had to get knee replacement a year ago and he is STILL kicking himself for not getting it sooner....

I hear good things about them, I just don't think I can go through another major knee surgery again. I mean, I had my first surgery when I was 12 and the last in my early 20's

I'm waiting to win the lottery so I can buy robo knees. I'm sure they're out there :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Don't you drive Eva?
> 
> No, I have bad passenger rage :haha:
> 
> Took a while when I first came over here to sitting on the wrong side of the car on the wrong side of the road.........used it now tho, thank goodness :thumbup:
> 
> Just everyone else drives like douchebagsClick to expand...

Since you're short like me, you just need to drive a really big car...I just wait for people to get out of my way, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Don't you drive Eva?
> 
> No, I have bad passenger rage :haha:
> 
> Took a while when I first came over here to sitting on the wrong side of the car on the wrong side of the road.........used it now tho, thank goodness :thumbup:
> 
> Just everyone else drives like douchebagsClick to expand...
> 
> Since you're short like me, you just need to drive a really big car...I just wait for people to get out of my way, lolClick to expand...

I just yell out the window & give everyone the one fingered peace sign


----------



## Desperado167

Ns,I got my bra today and it bloody fits:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Mine arrived today as well :) And unlike yesterday when I did Zumba and my tatas nearly concussed me today the new bra held them firm :dance:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Mine arrived today as well :) And unlike yesterday when I did Zumba and my tatas nearly concussed me today the new bra held them firm :dance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Woohoo ladies our TaTas are well and truly strapped down and ready for our fitness regimes!!!

Mine didn't move at all last night despite numerous leaps kicks and punches, in fact some of the ladies in my class with much more modest cleavages were getting a bigger bounce than me.


----------



## Desperado167

Cant wait to try mine out ,have promised dh that I will take it easy the rest of the day as I did a big walk this morning and passed a Massive clot,so am sitting doing jigsaw puzzles at the window with the lo,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Have a lovely day everyone,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awesome Ta-Ta Tamer by the sound of it!!!


----------

